# Bright: Netflix-Film mit Will Smith ist ein großer Erfolg



## AndreLinken (30. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bright: Netflix-Film mit Will Smith ist ein großer Erfolg* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Bright: Netflix-Film mit Will Smith ist ein großer Erfolg*


----------



## Weissbier242 (30. Dezember 2017)

Fand den auch nicht schlecht, tolle Idee und Setting. Story hätte noch etwas mehr ausgearbeitet werden können und die übertriebene Fekalsprache hätte auch nicht sein müüsen. Sonst Top!


----------



## Gast201803192 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich fand trailer und Idee klasse. Habe ihn dann angesehen und nach ansehen fand ich ihn mehr als schwach. Irgendwie fing er mir einfach ab der Hälfte an wahnsinnig auf den Keks zu gehen und war dann auch froh das er irgendwann auch einmal ein Ende gefunden hat..


----------



## Odin333 (30. Dezember 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Ich fand trailer und Idee klasse. Habe ihn dann angesehen und nach ansehen fand ich ihn mehr als schwach. Irgendwie fing er mir einfach ab der Hälfte an wahnsinnig auf den Keks zu gehen und war dann auch froh das er irgendwann auch einmal ein Ende gefunden hat..



Lustig! Bei mir war es haargenau anders rum. Fand den Trailer zum fremdschämen und die Idee blödsinnig.
Beim sehen wurde ich aber positiv überrascht und leider war er viel zu schnell vorbei.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein zweiter Teil oder eine Serie kommen würde.


----------



## Phone (30. Dezember 2017)

Willy hat es eigentlich verdient mal wieder nen richtigen Hit zu landen.
Is nen guter Schauspieler aber manche Filme waren entweder unterirdisch schlecht gemacht oder sein Sohn war mit von der Partie xD
Da kann auch der beste Sp nix ausrichten.
Egal wie viel er für so einen Film bekommt  (wird natürlich in die Millionen gehen) wird es ihn bestimmt auch an der Seele nagen das Filme in dem er in letzter Zeit mitspiel immer schwache Kritiken bekommen haben.
Gott sei dank war er in Independence Day nicht dabei ^^


----------



## Tori1 (31. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ein wirklich mutiges Setting... Ich fand den Film absolut erfrischend...
Nicht grad der beste Film aber doch ganz cool


----------



## Wamboland (31. Dezember 2017)

Fürs Kino wäre er wohl gefloppt, aber auf Netflix perfekt. Gute Unterhaltung und Ideal auf so einer Plattform. 

Das Stranger Things 2 besser lief ist nun auch nicht so schwer, als Nachfolger einer sehr starken ersten Staffel. 

Ich fand den Film gut, auch wenn er sehr gehetzt/komprimiert wirkt. Mehr so als wenn man eine 8-teilige Serie in einen Film gequetscht hat. Evtl. liegt das auch nur daran das es überall kleine Hinweise und Anspielungen gibt und man so das Gefühl hat die Welt hätte noch so viel mehr zu bieten. 

Mich hat das irgendwie stark an Lost Girl und Sanctuary erinnert - ist halt vom Setting ein bissel ähnlich. Da war es dann wohl leicht mich abzuholen ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Dezember 2017)

Hab ihn mir nun auch mal angesehen. Daraus hätte man vlt. auch eine Serie machen können. Potential ist vorhanden. Auf jedenfall interessante Idee, der Film. Aber irgendwie auf B-Movie-Niveau.


----------



## eXzession (1. Januar 2018)

Der Film ist meiner Meinung nach mal wieder Bodenständige Action. Keine sinnlosen Sexszenen, keine Sinnlosen Heldentode. Einfach ein gutes Setting mit guter alter, solider Action und guten Charaktern. Hat mich zwar an Shadowrun erinnert, war aber gut umgesetzt. 

Mich würde es übrigens auch nicht wundern, wenn das mal als Serie geplant war.


----------



## Melometlar80 (1. Januar 2018)

Der Film ist auch echt gut, hat mich super unterhalten und hat echt Spaß gemacht ^^


----------

